# How do forumites become reviewers?



## Hooked

What is the process in which a person is classified as a reviewer? For example, on 6 Sept @Rob Fisher said, "We have a new reviewer about to arrive on the scene! Let's welcome @Chanelr to the Reviewers thread!" https://www.ecigssa.co.za/tvc-the-vaping-chanel.t53298/

Chanel is an excellent reviewer and I look forward to reading her reviews, but I would like to know what the process is - and no, I don't want to be one lol - just curious. I'm more than happy hunting for my coffees!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Start reviewing and then chat to one of the Admin or Mods and bingo!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

